# Zoloft and Paranoia



## pudderkiz (Jun 18, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paranoid_personality_disorder

This is pretty much how I'm feeling right now. I'm not usually like this, I often just laugh and joke it away, but now it's like everything people say to me becomes a competition of demeaning.

I am usually paranoid, but not in an aggressive manner, more just anxious about it. Any help?


----------



## AlexP7 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi, some ssri's cause nasty side effects, some of which go away after awhile, while some do not.. How long have you taken zoloft? If not long, maybe you should give it a bit more time, but if you've already been on it awhile, you can ask to switch medications. I do know that Zoloft has to build up in your system for awhile before it truly kicks in, unlike some others which have a much shorter half-life. I was put on Zoloft many months ago, but it did NOT work for me at all. I also felt paranoid on it and it made me feel really jittery, nervous, and like I couldn't calm myself down. I had to stop taking it after a few weeks, and was put on a paxil which has worked quite well for me. SSRIs can be very varying from person to person, some do great with one, and others do not. Just talk to your doctor if you are concerned and maybe they can try something else. Good luck!


----------



## alittleunwell (May 27, 2012)

Zoloft affected me the same as Alex. Lexapro was worse, I even became violent. But Paxil has been great. They can all have very different effects.


----------



## pudderkiz (Jun 18, 2012)

Strange.. No I've been on zoloft a very long time, almost a year, but I've been fluxuating from doses between 100 to 200mg quite a many times. 

At 150mg - 200mg I am less depressed, but slightly more anxious, but really not?
It's kinda weird, I sleep much better and feel much fresher and function better on the 150mg to 200mg but It's alot harder to get things done 

That's pretty much the only reason I fluxuate in the doses these last few weeks and I have needed some jolt from my anxiety so to speak.


----------

